# Customs agents at Laredo



## LaKaris (Jan 30, 2014)

We are moving to Mexico and crossing at Nuevo Laredo with a trailer of household goods. We will be paying import duties since we are no longer eligible for the one-time duty free importation of our household. (I am a Mexican permanent resident, and my husband will be going on a tourist visa for purposes of getting our truck permitted.) We will be using a custom's agent at the border, and we're wondering if anyone has had a positive experience and can recommend an agent who we can contact before we reach the border. Also, does anyone have knowledge about the duties on household? Is it an across the board 16 percent (the value-added tax in Mexico), or more? Is the duty levied depend on the type of items being imported? Thanks.


----------



## emilybcruz (Oct 29, 2013)

In 2010 I imported everything I owned crossing at a Juarez POE. I had a 7 x 14' trailer loaded with a queen bed & frame, 2 nightstands, dresser, couch, love seat, coffee table, end tables, entertainment center, desktop PC, 7 televisions (my husband had acquired several broken sets that he repaired and intended to sell in MX, hobby of his) lap top, kitchen appliances, clothing, linens, EVERYTHING. 

I had the entire trailer covered in tarps and was alone at the time. I wasn't assisted by any agency and if nothing has changed, I can't see why that would be necessary for regular household items. When it was my turn to speak with the Aduana they asked me what I was carrying. I explained that it was our household goods and that everything was used. The gentleman asked me how much I thought the load was worth and I gave an exaggeratedly low answer of $1,000 USD. 

I was charged 880 pesos in impuestos.


----------



## kkindopp (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello,

I am doing the same this October and from all the research I have done I think it is a good idea to make a detailed list of everything, then look up similar values of your used items on ebay and print out the ebay listings. So you have a list of items, approx. used value, and backup for your estimate from ebay. Then make a few copies of all in case the customs agent wants a copy.

Hope this helps.
Kelly


----------



## charlie131120 (Nov 30, 2013)

LaKaris said:


> We are moving to Mexico and crossing at Nuevo Laredo with a trailer of household goods. We will be paying import duties since we are no longer eligible for the one-time duty free importation of our household. (I am a Mexican permanent resident, and my husband will be going on a tourist visa for purposes of getting our truck permitted.) We will be using a custom's agent at the border, and we're wondering if anyone has had a positive experience and can recommend an agent who we can contact before we reach the border. Also, does anyone have knowledge about the duties on household? Is it an across the board 16 percent (the value-added tax in Mexico), or more? Is the duty levied depend on the type of items being imported? Thanks.


Out of curiosity - what makes you say you are no longer eligible to use a menaje ? We made only one trip down here - crossed at Laredo with our menaje - did not use a broker/agent. The day the girl at INM handed us our RP credentials she asked if we wanted to return to the US and get our stuff (I assumed she was implying we could get a menaje).


----------



## socksthecat (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello, I can't tell you much about customs agents but I just wanted to say that I've lived in Nuevo Laredo for nearly six years, so if you have any other questions about the city or crossing the border etc., I can help.


----------



## Tako (Feb 23, 2014)

I did that! I went on eBay and and the prices and copies for everyone. My Jeep Commander was loaded with a carrier on top and a rack on the back. All they did was ask us what we were carrying and we told them clothes and camping gear. They waved up through without looking at anything or charging us any fees. I was a bit frustrated that I went to all that trouble for nothing, but I suppose it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## kkindopp (Feb 20, 2014)

Tako said:


> I did that! I went on eBay and and the prices and copies for everyone. My Jeep Commander was loaded with a carrier on top and a rack on the back. All they did was ask us what we were carrying and we told them clothes and camping gear. They waved up through without looking at anything or charging us any fees. I was a bit frustrated that I went to all that trouble for nothing, but I suppose it's better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


I hear it is a random thing, better safe than sorry I think!

Here's hoping we get the wave!


----------

